# E90/ 92 Replacing Ignition lock of remote control (Key slot)



## odin_valhalla (Oct 6, 2014)

The key slot for E90 is one of the reliability problems for BMW. The key push & pull mechanism within the key slot is likely to go kaput.

The part number from RealOEM.com is 66129172371 for Ignition lock of remote control.
Bought this part online from FCP Euro. They have free shipping and lifetime part warranty. Stealership was willing to order this part for twice the cost! :thumbdwn:

A good procedure on how to replace this slot is given on this Pelican parts website: http://www.pelicanparts.com/BMW/tec...lacement/ELEC-Remote_Key_Slot_Replacement.htm

Also including some detailed info from my side.

*The reason for the complete removal of the panel is to provide enough room to pull out the connecting cable from the key slot.*


----------



## odin_valhalla (Oct 6, 2014)

Use plastic tools to pry out the center console and the dash panel to avoid damaging the parts.


----------



## odin_valhalla (Oct 6, 2014)

I used the laundry dryer sheets in order to avoid static discharge damage to the electric equipment. But don't know how much this helped.

Also there are 4/5 of these aluminium fasteners that are used to attach the panel to the body. 2 at extremes and the others in the middle. The head of these fasteners rests on the inside of the panel in slots which prevent their movement during installation. Be careful in not losing these while taking the panel out.


----------



## bmwe39tds (Feb 25, 2021)

Old post, but can someone confirm that you can use a used unit instead of a brand new one?


----------

